# Lowes is giving away charcoal



## Steve H (Aug 16, 2018)

Lowes is giving away a bag of charcoal to all registered vets! Very cool of them. Getting mine after work. If you are registered as a vet at Lowes. Check your e-mail.


----------



## zachd (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice


----------



## wbf610 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hmmm, didn’t get the email.

Edit: it was in my junk folder.  Headed there today to pick up a bag.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 16, 2018)

Vet as in veteran or veterinarian? Regardless, what does that get you besides a free bag of charcoal?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 16, 2018)

As in military veteran. With the "my lowes" card showing that you served. You get occasional deals like this. And 10% off all purchases.


----------



## LanceR (Aug 16, 2018)

And free shipping to your home.


----------



## wbf610 (Aug 16, 2018)

Make sure you save the email.  They won't do it without the email, I just tried and was told no.  Nobody at the store knew about it.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 16, 2018)

LanceR said:


> And free shipping to your home.


 Yup, forgot about that!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 16, 2018)

LanceR said:


> And free shipping to your home.



Yes, you need to print the e-mail out so they can scan the bar code.


----------



## Braz (Aug 16, 2018)

I didn't get the email and I checked my spam folder as well. I wonder if it is a regional thing.


----------



## LanceR (Aug 16, 2018)

Braz said:


> I didn't get the email and I checked my spam folder as well. I wonder if it is a regional thing.



I haven't gotten an email either and it's not in any spam folder.  I was wondering if it might be a staggered thing by region.  At any rate, if the email ever shows up, fine and if it doesn't show up, that's fine too.


----------



## wbf610 (Aug 16, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Yes, you need to print the e-mail out so they can scan the bar code.


I wonder if there are different bar codes.  Pissed I deleted the email, without fully reading it.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 16, 2018)

I'll let you all know tomorrow if I do indeed get the free bag. Had a heck of a day. So I didn't stop on the way home.


----------

